# Confused how to setup virtual surround sound with headphones and Soundblaster Z



## TheUnknown

I am a confused as to the proper way to setup virtual surround sound on my Creative Aurvana headphones with a Soundblaster Z sound card. 
  
 What I have done, but not sure is correct:
  
 1. In the SB Z control panel, I set the speaker configuration to headphones.
  
 2. In the SBX Pro Studio I put a checkmark in Surround. (Is this what enables the creative virtual surround sound?)
  
 3. In the game, like counter strike: GO, I set the speaker configuration to 5.1 instead of headphones.
  
 Is this the correct way to set this up?
  
 I also see in the SB Z control panel Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect, but not sure if they are related to what I am trying to do .
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## phodatsht

Remember to set your Windows speaker configuration to "5.1" as well. Otherwise your settings seem to be correct.
  
 Try to test the "speakers" if you can hear the separate channels in the Windows sound window.
  
 The Surround option in SBX expands the surround effect. Personal preference I suppose. I think if the Control panel is set to headphones, then whatever speaker configuration you use in the Windows Sound settings will automatically use the headphone surround effect if necessary.
  
 Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect is for when you want to connect a receiver via SPDIF. It'll encode the 5.1 audio from windows games or movies and make them Dolby/DTS format for the receiver to play. Otherwise it would just be stereo without those option/s enabled.


----------



## PurpleAngel

theunknown said:


> I am a confused as to the proper way to setup virtual surround sound on my Creative Aurvana headphones with a SoundBlaster Z sound card.
> What I have done, but not sure is correct:
> 1. In the SB Z control panel, I set the speaker configuration to headphones.
> 2. In the SBX Pro Studio I put a checkmark in Surround. (Is this what enables the creative virtual surround sound?)
> ...


 
 Have not used Creative stuff in years, but audio setting sound right.
  
 DDL (Dolby Digital Live) and DTS-Connect are used to compress digital audio so that you can send more then 2-channels for digital audio, thru a S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) connect.
 Normally you can only send 2-channel of PCM (uncompressed) digital audio thru optical or coaxial.
 Using DDL or DTS-Connect, you can send up to 6-channel (5.1) of compressed 24-bit/48Khz digital audio.
 At the receiving end of the optical or coaxial cable, you have to use the same software (or firmware?) to decompress the digital audio, so DDL would have to be at both ends of the cable for it to work
 or both ends have DTS-Connect for it to work.
  
 With your current setup, you have no need for using DDL or DTS Connect.


----------



## Fegefeuer

1) Windows: 5.1 Speakers (SBZ), set CS GO to 5.1 anyway
 2) SBZ Panel: Headphones
 3) SBX Pro Studio: Surround enabled. Should be default for games and movies, in case of OpenAL (CS GO) it'll deactive automatically and reactivate (after OpenAL game ends) so you never have to bother about it again
 4) add CS GO to Alchemy with the following settings: Buffers 5, Duration 10.
 5) create an autoexec.config with the following command: "snd_legacy_surround 1" or edit the config.cfg in the cfg folder of csgo (under X:\Steam\blablalblabla
 6) start CS GO with -console under steam launch options


----------



## TheUnknown

OK thanks for the info. I assume that when I want to listen to music, I would then need to revert the Windows speaker settings to stereo? Is there any way to automate this process as I play games with both 2.1 speakers and the virtual surround in headphones.
  
 Seems like a lot of going back and forth.
  
 Also is alchemy something that automatically runs in the background or do I have to start the program whenever I play a game that has a profile in it?


----------



## Fegefeuer

No, just leave 5.1 on, always and forever, togeeether and ever, forever and eeever!
  
 Alchemy is a permanent placement of dsound.ini + dsound.dll into the game's folder where the .exe resides. You only need to add the game and then forget about it.
  
 If you want to play with speakers just set the SBZ panel to speakers and SBX off (assuming you don't want SBX with speakers). That's how I do it. Windows will set itself automatically to 2.0.


----------



## TheUnknown

OK cool. Thanks alot for the info!


----------



## domoaligato

fegefeuer said:


> 1) Windows: 5.1 Speakers (SBZ), set CS GO to 5.1 anyway
> 2) SBZ Panel: Headphones
> 3) SBX Pro Studio: Surround enabled. Should be default for games and movies, in case of OpenAL (CS GO) it'll deactive automatically and reactivate (after OpenAL game ends) so you never have to bother about it again
> 4) add CS GO to Alchemy with the following settings: Buffers 5, Duration 10.
> ...


 
 what did you use as the game path?
  
 registry ???
  
 or the actual file path (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo.exe)


----------



## Shark00n

TheUnknown said:


> OK thanks for the info. I assume that when I want to listen to music, I would then need to revert the Windows speaker settings to stereo? Is there any way to automate this process as I play games with both 2.1 speakers and the virtual surround in headphones.
> 
> Seems like a lot of going back and forth.
> 
> Also is alchemy something that automatically runs in the background or do I have to start the program whenever I play a game that has a profile in it?





Fegefeuer said:


> No, just leave 5.1 on, always and forever, togeeether and ever, forever and eeever!
> 
> Alchemy is a permanent placement of dsound.ini + dsound.dll into the game's folder where the .exe resides. You only need to add the game and then forget about it.
> 
> If you want to play with speakers just set the SBZ panel to speakers and SBX off (assuming you don't want SBX with speakers). That's how I do it. Windows will set itself automatically to 2.0.



I'm having a similar issue getting my system set up and I found this thread.

I also use a pair of headphones and a set of 2.1 speakers on my PC. They are connected to a Creative SBZ card and the headphones connect to the ACM module.
I want to get 3D sound when playing games on my headphones but still have them, and my speakers, sound great with music!

So when setting Windows to 5.1, *should I turn FULL-RANGE speakers ON?*


----------

